# for those of you who have been diagnosed with dyslimbia or BPD



## 19780 (Oct 17, 2005)

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/bpd_njfba is an informal debate/discussion group for intelligent adults who have been diagnosed with dyslimbia (also known as BPD, or Borderline Personality Disorder).This is a severe form of Post Traumatic Stress Disorder.Debates and discussions cover everything from mental health issues to philosophy, religion, and politics, to popular culture, and everything in between. A sense of humor is highly recommended!If you're not sure whether or not you have dyslimbia, consult the online DSM-IV under "borderline personality disorder."


----------

